# Using Phone as Trackpad for Touchpad?



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Any apps to allow an android phone to work as a BT trackpad?

So I looked into several apps in the Play Store that allow you to use your phone or tablet as a bluetooth trackpad but it is only to control the cursor on a PC (having to install desktop client software), not a tablet.

I found An2An Keyboard app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.locnet.an2an&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5sb2NuZXQuYW4yYW4iXQ..

...that allowed an Android device to connect to another Android device as a keyboard or trackpad but that was without luck. It would be nice since i have an OG Droid sitting around that could be put to use IMO.

Why would you need a trackpad on a touchscreen enabled tablet? For testing purposes and simply curiosity before investing in a bluetooth mouse. Thats just me.

You are more than welcome to dismiss this topic, for this is not an HP Touchpad necessity but was just curious if anyone had a successful application solution.

Thanks in advance

-Airwreck


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

hey i have an lg optimus and it connected and let me use my phone keyboard on my touchpad with no problems


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

andylap said:


> hey i have an lg optimus and it connected and let me use my phone keyboard on my touchpad with no problems


using An2An?


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

bboyairwreck said:


> using An2An?


yeah i clicked the link you posted above downloaded it on my touchpad and phone connected them through bluetooth set a2a as default keyboard and was able to use my phone as thenkeyboard for my touchpad


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=berserker.android.apps.blueputdroid&hl=en

BlueputDroid. This is what you want. Can use your whole screen a a trackpad, or pull up a keyboard on your phone with all special char. as well.


----------

